# Is it bi-weekly pay period now?



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking in my account the statement is now dated for 2 weeks, are they doing bi-weekly now?


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm a new driver and was expecting to be paid this week but it looks like they are paying bi-weekly. The statement date is Oct 5th.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Tixx said:


> I'm a new driver and was expecting to be paid this week but it looks like they are paying bi-weekly. The statement date is Oct 5th.


POST # 2/Tixx: UT-OH! By Christmas
it will be
up to "Bi-Annual Paychecks!..........
Budgeting is YOUR Problem."


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea my statement says dated for Oct 5th too.. looks like theyre going to bi-weekly without a heads up


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Just so you guys know the Oct. 5th is for the next pay period starting TODAY.
It ends Oct. 5th. Last week is in process.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

oh, ok. sounds good.

thanks


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Yea my statement says dated for Oct 5th too.. looks like theyre going to bi-weekly without a heads up


POST # 4/SECOTIME: However this
dating of Future
Paychecks shakes out, DO ADD to your
FAQs that the Driver usually finds out
by happenstance or from UPNF.

#[F]Uber DOESN'T CARE, so why waste
effort on Common Courtesy. This, and
other Bad Habits, Dirty Dealing and
what @ chi1cabby refers to as "Bottom-
less Duplicity" has earned Rasier LLC
the 2014 Ranking of 6th Worst Corpor-
ate Entity in America. This Year, they're
gunning for # 1 [natch].

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude


----------



## Ronald Chrzanowski (Sep 28, 2015)

New guy here when do they deposit your check into my account. My first statement ended on the 27th


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

thursday am


----------

